# Have a great weekend...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I am off in a bit to go pick up my 19 month old grandbaby and head to St. Louis for a family weekend (her mom, my daughter has to work all weekend)...my wife is already there...

Last year was the first time in 30 years I did not spend the 4th of July with my best friend, my wife...I didn't deserve to, I was a drinking mess then...didn't hardly get to see my grandbaby either....didn't deserve to...

It is amazing how things can change in a year or so, 2 years ago at this time I thought I was a happily married alcoholic...last year, a miserable alcohlic...today I am a recovering alcoholc\recovering Christian, they go hand in hand...I can't fight my addiction without the Lord walking with me...

Last Thanksgiving my wife, after a year of separation, told me she wasn't ready to move back home, her lease was up, but she was going to find a new place to live in rather than move home...she wasn't ready, she didn't trust my recovery was true...at that time we were only spending a few hours a week together at most...that night I found my balls from out of my self pity long enough to tell her then we were done, that I would file and make things concrete...I told her there was no way in hell she could make a judgement on me and my recovery, our recovery, if she was only willing to committ a few hours of her time each week to spend with me..I told her she either needed to committ fully to reconnciliation, or it was over, I was done living in limbo land...I was committed to do what was needed to make it work, but I was equally committed to end it if I did not get 100% from her...

Damn if it didn't work...she started spending weekends here with me and our 17 year old son, we soon started MC...she has been going to Living Free sessions with me (Christian AA)...

Now, she spends as much time here at home as she does at her town house, she is even starting to call this place home again...she will be back here soon, but since she currently lives with my daughter and grandbaby, my daughter will need a new room mate when my wife moves back here, and lets just say my daughter isn't the best judge of character...we are being very careful of arrangements, because no matter who moves in, they will be spending a lot of time with our grandchild...

It's weird, the first 6 months after she left, I couldn't sleep much because the bed was half empty...now that she is here again frequently, I can't sleep because I want to touch her and hold her all night long, and I can't sleep because the bed is full...

we've still got a lot of healing to do, I've only mentioned my faults...she is not here to discuss her own, so that is another post...life is good, God has provided us patience...

take time for yourselves my friends, be selfish a bit and find some time to heal...hug frequently, tell your kids you love them...indulge in some ice cream...smile at strangers...

got to go pack...

Dan


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

DjF said:


> I am off in a bit to go pick up my 19 month old grandbaby and head to St. Louis for a family weekend (her mom, my daughter has to work all weekend)...my wife is already there...
> 
> Last year was the first time in 30 years I did not spend the 4th of July with my best friend, my wife...I didn't deserve to, I was a drinking mess then...didn't hardly get to see my grandbaby either....didn't deserve to...
> 
> ...


I love the sobriety and thus happiness you've found. Growing up with an abusive alcoholic father and now watching my sister killing herself fromalcholism, I know the effects of it so well. 

I'm happy for you and so proud of your accomplishments.

Enjoy your weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

